# Calvinist Cadet Corps or other family camps



## Pergamum (May 25, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for something for my son during 6-8 months during mid-2014 to early-2015.

Now that the Boy Scouts is no longer a viable option, is the Calvinist Cadet Corps something that would be good for a young boy (who will be about 10). How about missionary kids on 10-month furloughs? Can he get involved enough given travel and transitions?

Also, I am looking for family or homeschooling camps. There is the Big Sandy family camp done by Bill Gothard's group, but I am not a fan of Gothard. 

Also, I don't want to send my child out alone to a camp for a week, even if it is Christian in name (i.e. I'd like to do the camping experience with him). 

Any ideas?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, yes, and Yes. Do it. He can likely even keep going after you go back in the field with badge work, etc. I know that our Cadet program has a sister program in Kenya. I am not sure when you will be around, but I can get some info for you if you can get me more details. Two of my boys just finished up the program (one even managed to get the servant leader award!) and two more are just about to start. Just let me know how I can help you on this.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 3, 2013)

There is also Christian Service Brigade. I have no personal experience with it. There is AWANAS. There are Royal Rangers.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 3, 2013)

kvanlaan said:


> Yes, yes, and Yes. Do it. He can likely even keep going after you go back in the field with badge work, etc. I know that our Cadet program has a sister program in Kenya. I am not sure when you will be around, but I can get some info for you if you can get me more details. Two of my boys just finished up the program (one even managed to get the servant leader award!) and two more are just about to start. Just let me know how I can help you on this.



Thank you! Thank you! Yes, we come home for 10 months and I think this might be right up Noah's alley. If there are "outdoorsy" badges I am sure Noah will excel. Yes, June 2014 we plan to come home (if we are not swinging by Ethiopia first to pick up a child along the way...pray for that, by the way).

I will be mostly in Saint Louis, but maybe in Los Fresnos, Texas to do some teaching for most of my Stateside stay.

Thanks for the encouragement. I'd love to know more, but don't even know the first things (does he need a uniform, does he need to join a local branch, can we start one here? Can 1689ers join or just WCF or Heidelburgers?)...etc


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jun 3, 2013)

I was involved in the Boys' Brigade. They are worldwide. I'd suggest checking them out. What is interesting is that the scouts came out of the Boys' Brigade, and Baden-Powell felt that the boys were getting too much church, and not enough fieldcraft.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 3, 2013)

Do it, do it, do it. Cadets is great. My son (8) just loves it! We camp, build rockets, compete in a pinewood derby, and best of all learn about Christ. This is essential the Cadets' mission, "Helping Boys to grow more Christlike in all areas of life."

There are uniforms and supplies, but typically my boy just wears a t-shirt (that is provided). I am thankful everyday for the Cadets. I'll leave you with the goal of cadeting as well as the link to the official website,

_The Goal of Cadeting Luke 2:52 states that "Jesus grew in wisdom and stature, and in favor with God and men." The goal of the Calvinist Cadet Corps, based upon that verse, is to help boys to grow spiritually in all areas of life (devotional, mental, physical, and social) by providing Christian men with a uniquely designed structure, program, and materials so that they can mentor boys effectively.
_

The Calvinist Cadet Corps

Also, depending on where you live the Machen Retreat Center has a lot of camps for homeschoolers.


MACHEN RETREAT AND CONFERENCE CENTER - VIRGINIA
(Presbytery of the Mid-Atlantic)
Machen Retreat and Conference Center, McDowell, Virginia
Young Adult Conference, May 29 - June 1, 2013
Home Missions Conference, June 21 - 23, 2013
Science Camp, July 8 - 13, 2013
Music Camp, July 25 - 28, 2013
Marriage & Family Conference, Aug. 14 - 17, 2013
Labor Day Family Conference, Aug. 30 - Sept. 2, 2013
Fall Singles Retreat, Oct. 4 - 5, 2013
Ladies Retreat, Oct. 11 - 12, 2013
Contact: Director
434-946-2913
Website: Machen.org


----------



## JM (Jun 3, 2013)

My son was a Calvinist Cadet for 2 years and we found it was pretty much a secular group. No scripture or Bible reading, just games, wood crafts and archery.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 3, 2013)

> My son was a Calvinist Cadet for 2 years and we found it was pretty much a secular group. No scripture or Bible reading, just games, wood crafts and archery.



Depends on the church - some are so watered down it is like Boy Scouts plus a smattering of Jesus. Get into one run by a URC and you will find much meat. I can even see if you can join ours or a church within the Berean council; some of the executive branch goes to our church.


----------

